# [SOLVED]xorg(USE="-hal +udev") brak polskich znakow

## Pryka

Przy ostatniej aktualizacji xorga do 1.8 przeczytalem, ze niedlugo zostanie porzucony hal i nalezy migorwac na udev, tak tez zrobilem przekompilowalem xorga i reszte pakietow bez hala dodajac udev.

Ale mam teraz jeden problem, nie moge pisac polskich znakow... wie ktos co z tym ustrojstwem zrobic? /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi juz za to nie odpowiada. Gdzie to teraz ustawic?Last edited by Pryka on Mon Apr 26, 2010 7:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

old school, w xorg.conf(.d/).

----------

## Pryka

Nie do końca taki old school 

Jakby ktoś miał ten sam problem to wygląda to teraz u mnie tak:

```

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "mouse-all"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event3"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "AutoServerLayout" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event2"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

        Option "XkbRules"  "xorg"

        Option "XkbModel"  "pc105"

        Option "AutoServerLayout" "on"

EndSection
```

Polecam zapoznać się z Xorg-server 1.8 Upgrade Guide

----------

## soki

Mozesz wrzucic swoj xorg.conf bo u mnie dalej nie am polskich znakow co wiecej mysz i klawiatura n aps2 nie dzialaja, tylko usb   :Mad: 

----------

## Pryka

Proszę bardzo

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

  #Load  "dri"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "Unknown Board"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option      "UseEvents"         "false"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

           Modes     "1680x1050"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite"   "enable"

EndSection
```

----------

## soki

Już działa, dzięki  :Smile: 

Hymm czy xorg ma coś wspólnego z montowaniem bo zauważyłem że padło mi automontowanie pendrivea i cd/dvd?

----------

## Pryka

udev się teraz tym zajmuje, przejął pałeczkę po nieudanym hal'u

masz włączoną włączoną flagę udev w xorg-server? Z tego co wiem jest wymuszona w ebuildzie, ale mogłeś ją zmiusować.

Jakie środowisko graficzne?

----------

## soki

Upgrade system robiłem po dłuższej przerwie i sporo pakietów się zaktualizowało.

xorg-server z flaga udev bez hal, aczkolwiek hal sam w sobie jest w systemie. Coś czytałem że to może dbus 1.2.24 lecz downgrade nic nie dał. Downgrade xorga do poprzedniej wersji też nic nie daje więc zakładam że to chyba nie wina xorga. Środowisko Gnome 2.28.2 brak montowania - pendrive i płytę cd/dvd zawsze mogę podmontować ręcznie ale z pustą płytą dvd-r już zonk i nie mogę nic nagrać.

----------

## ryba84

A z czego odpalasz Gnome? U mnie nie działa montowanie chyba, że odpalam z gdm.

----------

## Marvell

U mnie też nie montuje pendrive'ów niestety.  Znalazłem gdzies w sieci, że trzeba utworzyć plik:

/etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules i wkleić tam:

```
KERNEL=="sd[b-z]", NAME="%k", SYMLINK+="usb%m", GROUP="users", OPTIONS="last_rule"

ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="sd[b-z][0-9]", SYMLINK+="usb%n", GROUP="users", NAME="%k"

ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="sd[b-z][0-9]", RUN+="/bin/mkdir -p /media/usb%n"

ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="sd[b-z][0-9]", PROGRAM=="/lib/udev/vol_id -t %N", RESULT=="vfat", RUN+="/bin/mount -t vfat -o rw,noauto,flush,quiet,nodev,nosuid,noexec,noatime,dmask=000,fmask=111,user /dev/%k /media/usb%n", OPTIONS="last_rule"

ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="sd[b-z][0-9]", RUN+="/bin/mount -t auto -o rw,noauto,sync,dirsync,noexec,nodev,noatime,user /dev/%k /media/usb%n", OPTIONS="last_rule"

ACTION=="remove", KERNEL=="sd[b-z][0-9]", RUN+="/bin/umount -l /media/usb%n"

ACTION=="remove", KERNEL=="sd[b-z][0-9]", RUN+="/bin/rmdir /media/usb%n", OPTIONS="last_rule"
```

Niby działa, bo montuje usb, ale zwykły user nie ma prawa do zapisu na nich. Próbowałem zamienić "GROUP="users""

na "OWNER='nazwa_usera"" ale też nie działa. Tylko spod roota mogę dodawać/usuwać pliki.

Co wy na to? Może macie jakies inne rozwiązanie?; )

----------

## soki

Już rozwiązałem problem, pakiet gnome-volume-manager był bez flagi automount - nie wiem dlaczego ;P Tak czy inaczej już działa  :Smile:  Czy hala można całkowicie usunąć z sytemu bez ryzyka że coś nie zadziała?

----------

## one_and_only

```
equery d hal
```

Jak masz coś bez (hal ?) to znaczy, że bez hala nie zadziała, np:

```
app-cdr/k3b-1.91.0_rc2 (sys-apps/hal)

```

Większość pewnie będzie miała opcjonalną zależność, np:

```
media-gfx/gimp-2.6.8 (hal ? sys-apps/hal)
```

----------

## mbar

Bez hala nie działa też nero-linux i vmware-workstation (to znaczy trzeba też wyłączyć dbus, albo włączyć i dbus i hala).

----------

